# Results from chingmix



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

fed with chingmix, 2 weeks progress









other side









no flash









no flash









before pix









after pix


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Whats chingmix, some high quality food?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Whats chingmix, some high quality food?


:nod:

he looks like a brute..but he lost some color its seems


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

lolz.. the before pic was photo shop to look that way.. sorry.. i just wanted to compare the head.

xenon- chingmix is a newly invented pellet formulated to help with color and the kok..

fully researched and was done many studies to invent a pellet that will help with better colorations and image.. not like other kind of pellets which only help keep the fish full and only cause it to fatten up.. of course every food will do that.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

it looks worse.. no offence.. the hump looks larger but that could be the angle.. also. why do you photo shop your images to make them look better.. thats cheating dude.. how can you feel good about your fish when you digitaly enhance the image... i cant understand it..

and also.. what the hell is up with these Special foods ONLY MAKING A SMALL PELLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my FH is to BIG for most of these foods.. the only pellet large enough is cichlid gold Large form.......

they need to make a larger pellet god damnet.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yepp ill have some before and after soon! its hard to display the color of these rainbow dragons in a picture, because the colors are something that are very light and subtle colors and highly reflective. Must see in person. If there is no way the camera can pic up the colors the fish is displaying, why wouldnt you want to show everyone the colors that your seeing? you need a minimum of a 5mp to capture the color on the blue dragon series fish.

The the kok has definately thickened alot, its going to be huge. good work.. you can notice the head flower is being strecthed outward with the head... big change in little time.

Big pellets could cause choking, and internal other intestinal problems.. better if they can take in lots of pellets whole, even my large fish have no problem eating clusters of the small pellets as you normally feed 3 times a day so its small amounts


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

no bro.. its not call cheating.. its called bored and being artistic with some of the programs..

like i mention b4 its comparing the size of the fish(kok, body).. not the color..

the b4 pic looks almost like a cartoon fish.. im i right?

even tho the pellets are small.. they do expand once the pellets softens up.. a fish may eat 5 pellets but when the pellets digest in the stomach.. the stomach fills up and makes it seem like there 10 pellets.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

these rainbow dragons were all fed with 100% pellets of the small size.

















and blue dragon... 100% pellet








best for you fish to only feed them high quality pellets and stay away from feeders or other things that wont make your fish grow since they are not a balanced diet.
just to clarify, these types are from flowerfish.com, and they were fed with sumo.
.. the chingmix headhuncher is brand new as of this month.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

great pieces !!!!


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

thats a great looking flowerhorn you got there


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ohhh thanks for pointing out the Ocellus on the head.. i didnt notice how it streched.. not much but it did.. damn that shite much work then..

but i dont see color change.. does this pellet do good for color?

also, i dont agree with Photo editing the color of the fish then stating its not cheeting. wtf is that....


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

u can call it cheating to a certain extent, but i didnt advertise my fish as a colorful fish for everyone to love.. this brofre pix is just something in my file on my comp tat i can compare the results to..

yes photo shopping is cheating if i was putting my fish up for sell or in a pic contest.. yes tat is cheating.. but the poto shop im using on that b4 pic is just for my eyes only..

and thanks again for ur comment :rasp: ,, if anyone wanna try this stuff and wanna see for urself if it works or not.. send me a PM.

thanks


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i want to try some FH specialty foods.. but i dont want a nice kok.. i like where mines at.. does this company make better color enhancing foods?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oinky how much does a bottle go for..interested in trying it out?


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

sorry ...please send me an email for more info.. thanks


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

pcock.. this fish was fed with head booster.. there is a seperate product that does not have head booster supplement but is the color enhancing one. The pellet oinky is feeding is not as strong of a color enhancer, however the only time it will affect the head is if your fish is a waterhead.. yours is a hard head jk so it wont make the head grow.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ok kool... well i like my Hard head fish....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are nice fh


----------

